# Funcionaría un SAI de la serie Back UPS RS? (APC)

## LuzbeL

Hola, me quiero comprar un SAI de la serie Back UPS RS, pero esta serie, el software no viene con compatibilidad con Linux de forma oficial, para esto tendría que comprar uno de la serie Smarts UPS, pero ya se me va del presupuesto.

Claro, es importante que en linux pueda configurarlo para que en caso de que se vaya la luz y no esté, se apague solo el pc, etc...

Habría alguna manera de poder configurar el SAI en Gentoo para que hiciera todo esto?? Logicamente ya no sería con el software original de la marca, porque no tiene compatibilidad con Linux.

Gracias.

----------

## opotonil

Hecha un ojo a la tabla de compatibilidad de Nut:

http://www.networkupstools.org/compat/stable.html

Salu2.

----------

## LuzbeL

Vaya, entonces voy a tener suerte y ese programa es lo que estaba buscando, no??

Según he visto en la lista, sale la serie Back UPS RS   :Laughing: 

Alguien que haya probado el susodicho programa, podría decirnos a todos que tal va??

Gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Yo lo utilizo con una UPS MGE Protection Center sin problemas, aunque por lo que parece MGE colabora mucho mas con el proyecto que APC (http://www.networkupstools.org/acknowledgements.html).

Salu2.

----------

## LuzbeL

También está este programa APC UPS DAEMON.

http://www.apcupsd.org/

Te suena?

Por lo visto también es compatible con mi futuro SAI.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Te suena? 
> 
> 

 

No, creo que lo vi cuando estuve buscando uno para mi UPS pero como no era compatible no mire mas... por lo que veo también esta en portage (http://www.gentoo-portage.com/sys-power/apcupsd)

Salu2.

----------

## LuzbeL

O sea, que es compatible con Gentoo Linux, no ??

Saludos!

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> O sea, que es compatible con Gentoo Linux, no ?? 
> 
> 

 

En principio si es compatible con Linux lo es con Gentoo y a parte si esta en portage pues mas fácil y cómodo de instalar y mantener.

Salu2

----------

## LuzbeL

Ok, muchas gracias. Por cierto, tengo una duda con los cables para conectar los componentes al SAI. Mira, necesito cables como estos:

http://www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=AP9880

Pero es que APC me clava 35€ por sus cables O_O y necesito 6. 35x6 = 210. O sea, es inhumano gastarse 210€ en 6 miseros cables... Sabrías decirme si puedo encontrar esos cables (suelen ser los tipicos en los SAI's) a un precio normal? 4-5€...

Saludos.

----------

## deovex

Tengo UPS de marca Liebert, me funciona de maravilla con el programa apcupsd. Lo probé, corte la corriente y se apaga la PC de forma correcta.

Saludos

----------

## LuzbeL

Y respecto a lo de los cables, nadie podría ayudarme?

dovalmarrosa, seguro que tu necesitas los misms cables que yo, no?

----------

## deovex

Este es el cable que utilizo para conectar la PC hacia UPS:

http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=27050407_5019.jpg&v=E

----------

## LuzbeL

Sí, pero no conectas nada más al SAI? porque si es así necesitas uno como el que puse yo arriba, no???

----------

## deovex

Solamente conecto el cable que te mencione arriba y el cable USB que viene junto con el SAI, nada mas.

----------

## pcmaster

Luzbel: el cable que dice dovalmarrosa cuesta 2,20 euros en PCBOX.

En cuanto a conectar otros cacharros, puedes coger otro cable igual, sacrificarlo con unas tijeras y cambiarle un conector por un schuko aéreo, que los hay hasta en los chinos: http://www.psolera.com/index.php?id_pagina=11&id_grupo=2

Si es que algunos parece que les gusta tirar el dinero...

A APC debería darle vergüenza cobrar 35 euros por ESO.

Edito:

Por cierto, para los cables de datos:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/guides-how-tos/17082-how-build-apc-u-p-s-data-cable.html

http://pinouts.ru/DevicesCables/apc_smart_cable_pinout.shtml

----------

## LuzbeL

Gracias PCmaster, pero consegui los cables que necesitaba en otra tienda de electricidad por 4euros/cable  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

